
Show HN: Readvee – public domain short stories, mobile-friendly - onlyrealcuzzo
http://readvee.com
======
onlyrealcuzzo
Hey Hacker News, I like to read short stories on my phone during my commute,
but it's kind of an awful experience on Gutenberg or Feedbooks, so I made
something with a nicer interface -- if any of you guys are readers.

I have some more features in mind, if anybody else actually finds this useful
[=

Hope you like it.

------
dbielik
Webpage not available The webpage at
[http://readvee.com/](http://readvee.com/) could not be loaded because:

net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED

